# Tank Stand - Is This Strong Enough?



## merrycat (Sep 3, 2013)

Newb here, with a question. I was wondering if an Ikea Kallax like this one would be strong enough to hold up either a 6 or 10 gallon tank once it's filled with water, plants and decorations?

Has anyone tried this? How did it hold up? If you're using something else, I'd I'd love to see pictures of your setup, as well as hear where you got your stand from.

This is going to by in my study, which is rather small, so I need a relatively small stand. Additional storage underneath for food and supplies would be awesome, especially if it can be all hidden away.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

It will be fine as long as you add a sheet of 1/4 ply to the back as a rack brace, you could use 1/8" dense brown board to, also known as mdf..


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

The product specs are right on the product link you posted. The max weight is 29lb per shelf and 44lb per shelf if mounted on a wall which would be about the same as mdf on the back. Water weighs 8.3 lbs per gallon. 6x8.3= 50ish and 10x 8.3= 83 and that is just in water. Yes the top will probably hold more, but I wouldn't bet my tank on it.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I use the Ikea EXPEDIT's in my home recording studio. I use the ones with 2x4 cubbies. I store vinyl records which are very heavy. I probably have way more than they are supposed to handle but I know people who have done this for years. As long as you don't have the largest one, they don't tend to fail. I just put a 12 gallon on mine as well. Plenty use the 2x2 for smaller tanks. 

That said, reading the net, the Kallax is the is the new design of the EXPEDIT. From the net, it iss thinner and uses less material. That likely means it can't hold as much weight. I would have to see it in person to say that I would be confident to use the Kallax, but with the EXPEDIT, I would be more than confident.

One thing about these, if you brace them, they are not solid wood. They are a weird laminate filled with recycled material I believe. Nothing wrong with bracing it but I would likely use more screws than less. Honestly, I may do mine, not so much for weight, it's just that if they are not against the wall, it is a huge pain when things fall behind.


----------



## chris_ranger (Mar 17, 2014)

merrycat said:


> Newb here, with a question. I was wondering if an Ikea Kallax like this one would be strong enough to hold up either a 6 or 10 gallon tank once it's filled with water, plants and decorations?
> 
> Has anyone tried this? How did it hold up? If you're using something else, I'd I'd love to see pictures of your setup, as well as hear where you got your stand from.
> 
> This is going to by in my study, which is rather small, so I need a relatively small stand. Additional storage underneath for food and supplies would be awesome, especially if it can be all hidden away.


I have the bigger 4x4 unit. I cut it down to a 3x4 to fit in an area I was moving it to. The main big board are cheap laminate with card board structures inside, the shelves are particle board.
I wouldn't trust it. maybe cool for a bunch of evolve 4s or fluval specs. nothing bigger.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure about that Ikea model but I use an Ikea besta as my stand for a ~11 gallon tank. Very sturdy no problems. Alot of people use them for the 17g ADA 60p style tanks as well.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

That's strong enough for 10g, it already has center brace.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Plenty strong when setting on the floor where the sides are supporting much of the weight. The center brace is very much a factor. The top overlays the sides so that the weight is not depending on the fasteners but using the top layer itself. Possibly not an item to last a lifetime but easily strong enough for years if there is no sideways pressure.
If there is reason to think it might be pushed sideways, a board across the back will prevent "racking" or falling like a stack of cards. But that would not happen until the joints became loose enough to wiggle.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd want to look at the construction of it. As talontsiawd mentioned, they have some type of laminate construction, and it might be 50% or more void (like an interior door).

I'm also hesitant to repurpose things as tank stands if the tank isn't really close in size to the top of the stand. It's better if the uprights are as close to the corners of the tank as possible, preferably underneath them.

then again, I've seen 10g tanks on all sorts of things, and I imagine you can get away with even more when you are dealing with a 6 gallon.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

IMO If you feel safe sitting on it, you can put a 10 gallon aquarium on it.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

691175002 said:


> IMO If you feel safe sitting on it, you can put a 10 gallon aquarium on it.


I would agree


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Aquadawg said:


> I would agree


Make it a 20gal if that guy can sit on it.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

lochaber said:


> I'd want to look at the construction of it. As talontsiawd mentioned, they have some type of laminate construction, and it might be 50% or more void (like an interior door).


It's similar to a hallow core door, just with more inside, so it is denser, just not sure what effect that has on strength.



691175002 said:


> IMO If you feel safe sitting on it, you can put a 10 gallon aquarium on it.


If you feel comfortable sitting on it, 10 gallons is fine. If you have no doubts about standing on it, especially in an awkward situation, I feel 20 is fine (I weight 200lbs). I actually feel that's a good way to judge it, though kind of nonsensical, it has worked for me. Anything larger, then it needs to be made for an aquarium for me. 

That said, my 2 actual aquarium stands I had were terribly made. I feel like most furniture has some underestimating going on to account for the person who may not really pay attention. I feel the cheap aquarium stands are built to hold what it can hold, no more. 

Rarely do we actually hear about tanks crashing down or furniture failing, kind of like a DIY de-rimming on a rimmed tank. It is only deemed "safe" once enough people try a certain sized tank and then is accepted to be fine. For example, it used to be no more than 5 gallons, then 10. A 20 long, terrible idea. Then people actually tried and many consider that perfectly safe (I have had two 20 longs with the top rim removed). Same with stands, the Ikea Besta is considered a decent stand for a 60CM tank, purely because people tried it out and it work for them. I will say my Ikea Besta feels far stronger than my 20/29 gallon stand did. I would hesitate to stand on my old 29 stand but actually used my Besta as a stool to hang my lights originally.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

691175002 said:


> Make it a 20gal if that guy can sit on it.


Seriously, just 20??? LOL


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

A quick way to figure the weight of the tank is gallons x 10. That adds enough for gravel or sand (heavy) substrate, and the weight of the tank itself. It is also quick. 

A stand like that I would add a diagonal brace, but otherwise go by how you feel about it. As suggested above, if it is sturdy enough to sit or stand on, it can hold the smaller tanks.


----------

